# The "Bamboozler"



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

This is my 75' Johnson, with a 25 merc 2-stroke. Boozle on...

























these are rod boxes that i'm glassing, i just haven't quite had the time to do yet.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

very nice.... one sexy push pole there 

-a


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I remember you posting some hugs reds with the boozler in the background. If it works it works! Wish I knew those spots in mosquito lol


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That is awsome! I had a similar idea for a platform a while back but never got around to it.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

I love your rig Red. Is the poling platform really made out of bamboo, or is it just wrapped around tubing? I only ask because I love it and have a very similar set up with access to unlimited amounts of bamboo up to 2" in diameter. I already use a piece for a push pole and it's the best $0 I ever spent  I'd love to see and close up pics you may have of the platform itself. Thanks for the posts so far.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Every time I'm getting gas or at the ramp someone is always coming over and checking it out.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I like it! 
I think you need a bamboo grab bar and tiller
extension to complete the set!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> I remember you posting some hugs reds with the boozler in the background. If it works it works! Wish I knew those spots in mosquito lol


Ya know, I find them in different spots all the time. Pretty much the same kind of enviroment (water depth, clarity, bottom type) but different spots. Sounds crazy, but I swear I can feel them in an area.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> I like it!
> I think you need a bamboo grab bar and tiller
> extension to complete the set!


Right ... I tried the tiller ext. but it just didn't look all that good with the merc. And I got a strongarm grab bar from fellow microskiffer, which I absolutely love(the grab bar not the guy who sold it, although he was cool). I am going to use a piece for the stern light, i'm just always busy fishing


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> I love your rig Red. Is the poling platform really made out of bamboo, or is it just wrapped around tubing? I only ask because I love it and have a very similar set up with access to unlimited amounts of bamboo up to 2" in diameter. I already use a piece for a push pole and it's the best $0 I ever spent   I'd love to see and close up pics you may have of the platform itself. Thanks for the posts so far.


I get asked that all the time, even when people are looking right at it. Yes, it's real bamboo and all the wraps are hemp. No level or any real precision tool, just eyeballs and tapes, and put side by side they're within a 1/4 inch of each other (I couldn't believe it). It's coated with marine spar and all the hardware is stainless all-thread. Here are some pics before it was completely finished.
















The top is birch plywood and I just put like a silica sand in the spar mix for grip. This pic doesn't do the grain justice.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

AWESOME Red!!! I'm completely inspired. I must do this! I had been looking at the exact same design in aluminum tubing, but bamboo is more my budget and style  I love anything DIY. In addition to my good ol' bamboo pushpole I have lots of non-essential accessories (tiller extender, pushpole clips, rod holders, grab bar, etc...) made out of PVC too, which is sort of like plastic bamboo. Thanks again for all the pics too. They should help a lot. I may bother you with a few questions along the way. Now, if it would only stop raining.........


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

.....oh one more thing. What are the small cross members in the triangle made of? Bamboo/metal rods? Thanks again!


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

> I like it!
> I think you need a bamboo grab bar and tiller
> extension to complete the set!


Funny you should say that. I've used 1.5" schedule 40 and 1-1/4" thin walled PVC rather than bamboo, but I've made a grab bar, tiller extender, pushpole holders and more. I know PVC has its drawbacks (lack of UV resistance, etc...), but everything I've made so far works quite well for what I need and didn't cost and arm and a leg. Here's a link to a little youtube vid I made of them. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6iUd1dhe_M


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> .....oh one more thing. What are the small cross members in the triangle made of? Bamboo/metal rods? Thanks again!


It is a piece of stainless all-thread wrapped with hemp.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

I see. I'm assuming you put nuts and washers on either side of each piece of bamboo the SS thread stock passes through, or something? I'm also guessing the all-thread rod's are actually bearing the majority of the load. I hope so, because I think I may have to cut my diagonal cross members a bit shorter at a steeper angle to allow for full travel of my tiller from side to side. Thanks again!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I pm'ed you how I made it structurally sound.

I have no problems with tiller clearance, but I don't know what kind of boat you have. This was my first and only attempt, so I think I got a little lucky with how smooth the whole project went. As tedious as it was to build, it was worth it.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sweet. Sorry for all the questions. I have an old '66 20 hp that runs great, but the tiller kicks off a bit of an angle and I'm afraid it might hit the diagonal cross member. First up, I think I'm gonna finally get a jackplate/transom riser installed so that I can get the most out of my old iron, then I can move on to the poling platform once I know exactly how high the motor will be. Thanks again!


----------

